# Still searching for Harry



## lynne nicholls (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone got any photos of the crew of the Poolgarth tug that was blown up in the Mersey in 1940? Or any info on the men on that boat? 

Thanks


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Lynne,

On behalf of the SN Moderating Team, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
I guarantee you will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and I am also sure that someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Lynne,

I knew the name "Poolgarth" rang a bell!

Have a look at *this* SN thread which has some details - in addition, Google "Poolgarth Mersey" and more information will be found. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Lynne *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## todd (Jan 24, 2009)

*Poolgarth*

As requested a rather nice photo of the ill-fated 'Poolgarth'---colour photos hadn't been invented those days.
This photo was taken at Sandon Basin.

Jim


----------

